# Linux-Live-Cd´s



## domione (19. März 2003)

also ich kenne im moment nur die linux-live-cd´s

------
knoppix
sol-diag
------

kennt ihr noch andere?! bin begeistert von diesen dingern!

mfg dom


----------



## Neuk (19. März 2003)

> *SuSE Linux für i386 Live-Eval*
> 
> SuSE stellt die Live-Eval-Version von SuSE Linux als ISO-Image zum Download zur Verfügung. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Version, die komplett von der bootfähigen CD läuft und nicht auf der Festplatte installiert wird.
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://www.suse.de/de/private/download/suse_linux/index.html


----------



## domione (19. März 2003)

danke für deinen tip, kennst du außer die von suse noch welche. hab gegen suse eine abneigung bekommen. es gibt nämlich besseres als denen ihre distri.

drotzdem danke

mfg dom


----------



## Neuk (19. März 2003)

Über Google hab ich noch folgenden interessanten Link gefunden:
http://dmoz.org/Computers/Software/Operating_Systems/Linux/Distributions/Live_CD/


----------



## JoelH (19. März 2003)

*hmm,*

was live CDs angeht geht eh nix an Knoppix vorbei, dass ist definitiv dass Beste in diesem Bereich.


----------

